# Fishing for bait and pulled this up



## Reel Justice (Apr 22, 2014)

Was out by the bridge fishing for bait for the trip today and pulled this guy out.


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

Nice black drum. That will eat well.


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Bet that was fun! Grats


----------



## Redchaser09 (May 12, 2014)

Very nice black drum some good eating when they are that size!


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Nice catch!!!


----------

